# Can I get into lecturing with a Mastes in a Oz Uni??



## Geenerman (Jul 6, 2009)

As the title said says can I get into a lecturing job with a Masters degree in an Australian University.

My MSc degree is in Construction Project Management and my undergrad in is Quantity Surveying which I obtained from Napier Uni Edinburgh

My ambition is to become a lecturer and has always have been

I have one years industrial expierience

I am Irish

Where would be the best place to get advice??

Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

For immigration as a teacher at either primary or secondary levels of education you need teaching qualifications approved by the federal body Teaching Australia I think it could be [check that SOL].

Though you plan on entering initially on your WHV you would still need to get registered with State Education organisations even for those levels and they'll require similar qualifications to the federal organisation and even perhaps for you to still have the federal body approval.

Universities are operated more independently and recruit their own lecturers but I'd expect that they may still require some studies in teaching and a bit more experience to get into lecturing, employment not being too likely I suspect if you're on a WHV.

To get some more info, I'd go to some of the University web sites and they'll likely have a section for employment and you could start making some enquiries - you'll find plenty of Universities by googling for them by state or Capital cities - perhaps even a complete list site if you just google Australian Universities.

Personally, I'd be very surprised if you are able to make much headway.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

No you cant. The minimum requirement for any Lecturing position is a PhD. Associate LEcturers are able to be employed with a Masters but they are the ones who assist in practicals or tutorial - and are considered the same as a teachers aide would in school (not a lecturer, a lecturer wannabe).


----------

